# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Copy paste/menuja e klikut te djathte.

## Tornado

Kam nje problem!

Pasi instalova disa programe ne kompjuterin tim erdhi nje dite qe nuk mu deshen me dhe me duhet ti c'instaloja. Mirepo keto nuk kishin Uninstall dhe une u detyrova te fshi folderin tek program files. Kjo nuk e fshiu plotesisht nga PC kete program sepse megjithese nuk punojne po ti jap Right CLick->New kudo ne windows, ne liste del dhe emri ni nje dokumenti te krijuar nga keto programe.



A ka ndonje menyre per heqien e ketyre?

----------


## fitims

Duhet te shkosh dhe te pastrosh shenimet nga Registry dataoteka. Nese e din emrin e programit te fshire, startoje programin Regedit.exe nga opsioni Run... nga menyja Start.
Pasi te startohet aplikacioni regedit, nga menyja Edit zgjedhe opsionin Find. Kur te haped dritarja per kerikim (Find) ne te shkruaje emrin e aplikacionit te fshire, edhe kur te gjejshe shenime per ate aplikacion fshiji.

Duhet te kesh shume kujdes kur te manipulojsh me Registry datoteken, sepse po fshive diqka tjeter, mund ta demtosh sistemin operativ e pastaj e vetmja zgjedhje mbetet re-instalimi i sistemit operativ !

----------


## Patrioti

Pershendetje!

Se pari shko start->control panel->software dhe controllo se mos i c'instalosh prej atje.
nese jo
Provo me mire ta pastrosh registry-n me anen e programeve ndihmese (une kam provuar nje here ta pastroj registry-n vete dhe mu desh ta formatoj harddiskun )
Programe te tilla jane :Regclean (falas) RegVac nga superwin.com (per mendimin tim me i miri )

Ka programe te tjera me komplekse si Norton Utilities po kushtojne pak si shume ( gjithsesi nese ke mundesi ta "gjesh" mere dhe instaloje se nuk do behesh pishman)

Ne pamundesi vepro si te ka thene Fitims

----------


## Darien

TORNADO

ka mundësi të mbarosh punë me TweakUI
TweakUI Dowload page 

nqs nuk të bën punë, vazhdo si më poshtë[*]click Start - Run[*]type RegEdit[*]navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\*\shellex\Cont  extMenuHandlers[*]click on ContextMenuHandlers and then select Registry - Export Registry File (kjo mund të të duhet po ndryshove ndonjë gjë pa dashje që ta kthesh ashtu si ishte)[*]delete the programs you don't want if you see them under ContextMenuHandler[*]close Registry Editor and restart Windows[/list]

siç të tha dhe Patrioti, kujdes mos të ndryshosh asgjë tjetër, se mund t'i hapësh punë vetes

----------


## ylber1998

Pershendetje,kur po klikoj me te djath'ten e mausit me dalin me shum opcione se keto qe i kam cek ma posht, si te ja boj qe ta kthej ne ket mnyren e me poshtme flm per mirkuptim shpresoj se isha i kjart ciao

ARRANGE ICONS BY
REFRESH
PASTE SHORTCUT
UNDO RENAME CTRL+Z
NEW...
PROPORIERES

----------


## edspace

Provo nj&#235;her&#235; programin context menu editor. Nuk &#235;shte kastile p&#235;r klikimin n&#235; tryez&#235; (desktop) por duhet t&#235; t&#235; b&#235;j&#235; pun&#235;.

----------


## ylber1998

ende se kam provuar edspace,por me gjithat flm per ndihmen

----------


## ArberXYZ

Si mund te hiqen keto komanda, qe i kam bere me te kuqe (ImageConverter, Add to Change Mon cran).

Ate programin e pare (ImageConverter) e kam cinstalu, ndersa kete te e kam te instaluar, vetem se dua qe te mos me dal tek "right click tab".

----------


## benseven11

Te duhet program editimi menush te klikut te djathte.Nje program e ke ketu http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/...u-Editor.shtml

Programi eshte falas.Ke shume  programe ne google me prove,kontext menu editor

----------


## Julie

Po une si mund ti heq disa ikona qe dalin ne cep te ekranit djathtas, ne taskbar?
Disa i kam bere inactive, disa hide e ato qe me duhen jane active. Keto qe jane inactive dhe Hide, jane kot, s'kam nevoje ti kem aty, biles disa prej tyre jane nga programe qe i kam fshire me kohe.
Flm per pergjigjet.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Shumica e ikonave qe jane aty jane programe qe fillojne me fillimin e windows sidomos kur kane nje opsjon --background ose --silence ose menyra te tjera te tilla. Normalisht nje program me gjith kuptimin e fjales ka nje .exe file te vecante per kete gje prandaj nese shkone me start>run>msconfig qe aty mund te caktivizosh keto programe ose copa te vogla programesh qe ktivizohen ne fillimin e kompjuterit. Mund te shkosh tek kjo faqe edhe te shkarkosh ccleaner per nje pastrim te regjistrit  e njejta gje edhe per serialn

Ardi

----------


## Julie

> Shumica e ikonave qe jane aty jane programe qe fillojne me fillimin e windows sidomos kur kane nje opsjon --background ose --silence ose menyra te tjera te tilla. Normalisht nje program me gjith kuptimin e fjales ka nje .exe file te vecante per kete gje prandaj nese shkone me start>run>msconfig qe aty mund te caktivizosh keto programe ose copa te vogla programesh qe ktivizohen ne fillimin e kompjuterit. Mund te shkosh tek kjo faqe edhe te shkarkosh ccleaner per nje pastrim te regjistrit  e njejta gje edhe per serialn
> 
> Ardi


Ardi 
ne rradhe te pare flm per pergjigjen. 
Se dyti, pasi bera run msconfig, mu hap dritarja e sys config, por problemi eshte qe mbi cilin opsion duhet te punoj qe te desaktivizoj ato prog qe s'dua?
 Ma do mendja qe jane ne *SERVICES*, por sikur s'po i shoh te gjitha. Psh Messangeri nuk del si opsion.
Gjithashtu ccleaner, me con ne nje faqe qe sjep resulat, del PAGE NON FOUND.
Te lutem mund te me qartesosh pak me teper dhe te me rijapesh edhe nje here faqen e ccleaner?
Flm

----------


## panchovilla

> Si mund te hiqen keto komanda, qe i kam bere me te kuqe (ImageConverter, Add to Change Mon cran).
> 
> Ate programin e pare (ImageConverter) e kam cinstalu, ndersa kete te e kam te instaluar, vetem se dua qe te mos me dal tek "right click tab".


Ti mos je duke e fallsifikuar 200 lekshin e ri? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Pershendetje Julie!

Ne fal qe nuk jam shpjeguar tamam pas hyn ne msconfig do shkosh ne TAB Startup atje ndodhen te gjtiha programet qe fillojne ne startup te kompjuterit
CCleaner ndodhet tek www.ccleaner.com po kur paskam hedh link forumi ka shtuar linkun e vet perpara.

----------


## benseven11

Te figura qe do shohesh si ajo qe ka vene Ardi,kliko me miun te katroret e rreshtave qe kane programet qe ti nuk do tu shfaqen ikonat ne cep te ekranit.
Keto programe qe shfaqin ikona dhe ste duhen,kane shenjen e V-se brenda.
Klikon te katrori brenda dhe i heq shenjen e v-se.Klikon pastaj poshte Apliko dhe ok.Mos ja hiq gjithe rreshtave ne liste shenjen e v-se.I hiqet rreshtave qe kane programet qe ti nuk i do te ora.Duke bere kete ikonat e panevojshme nuk do te shfaqen te ora ne cep te ekranit.

----------


## Julie

Sh flm qe te dyve  :buzeqeshje: 
Ju pershendes

----------


## ArberXYZ

> Ti mos je duke e fallsifikuar 200 lekshin e ri?


E gjete, behet leku kollaj fare :Lulja3:

----------


## elbed

Kujdes daje se po te kapin dhe te iken 200 lekeshi ne hava/

----------


## ArberXYZ

> Kujdes daje se po te kapin dhe te iken 200 lekeshi ne hava/


si shperndaj une, une vetem i boj, paguhem, ene adios

----------


## djaliepirotas

Hej cuna,kam nje problem. Nese dikush mund te me ndihmoje: kam internet online dsl dhe perdor Mozilla Firefox per lidhje me internetin pasi kam cinstaluar internet explorer nga paketa  Windows. Kohet e fundit dicka ka ndodhur dhe une se kuptoj perse nuk bej dot *copy* nga faqet e internetit. Provoj te kopjoj nje tekst cfaredo dhe pastaj ta bej *paste* ne word psh dhe shoh se skam gje ne clipboard. Kjo gje ska ndodhur me pare. :kryqezohen:

----------

